# Eliminator RC™ Quick Change Chuck



## tauras (Sep 20, 2008)

Greetings,
I've been trying to discover if the Eliminator RC™ Quick Change Chuck will fit my Milwaukee 5625-29 Router.

They have a version that will fit the Porter Cable 630, 690, 691, 693, 7518, 7519, 7536, 7537, 7538 and 7539.

Does anyone know if it will fit my Milwaukee 5625-29 Router?

Russ


----------



## fourstake (Jan 11, 2010)

Russ, 
Did you ever get any response to your question. I just purchased Milwaukee's 5626-68 and I am looking for the same information. Thanks, Tim


----------



## tauras (Sep 20, 2008)

Tim,
Never got any response...

but I bought the Eliminator (the one for Porter Cable) at Woodcraft and tried it. They were nice enough to let me try it. They didn't know if it would fit either.

The Eliminator does not fit my Milwaukee's router. What a disappointment. I took it back to Woodcraft.

I suppose I can try the other type that fits like a bit.

Russ


----------



## fourstake (Jan 11, 2010)

Russ, thanks for the info. I actually knew the Eliminator did not fit the Milwaukee, but that's what popped into my mind when I first threw out my question. I've got one on my Bosch, so that may have prompted my confusion. The quick change chuck I was referring to is called Xtreme Xtension. It appears that you can use it on any router given the fact that it is designed to fit into the routers collet rather than over it as the Eliminator does. The Xtreme Xtension appears to be primarily designed to give you added reach, where the Eliminator is focused on its ability to reduce bit change time. Amazon sells it for 64.95 and it has high ratings from those who have purchased it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello fourstake, and welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining.


----------

